# [email protected] dpo!! But terrible stomach pain??



## hilz_85

I had NO symptoms whatsoever during my 2ww this time, so when my very clear BFP showed up on my first test at 10 dpo, I was shocked!! We're super excited, and I'm already having morning sickness. I've had NO implantation cramping or bleeding, but I'm having TERRIBLE pain my my stomach area. (Upper abdomen, not lower). It's excruciating at times, doubling me over. Suggestions?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats! You may want to give your dr a call in the morn. I think worst case would be ectopic and you wouldn't want to wait around about that. Good luck!


----------



## hilz_85

Thanks!! And I plan to. I can't handle this!! lol


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats to you! i would call your dr. in the morning! best of luck to you!


----------



## coralym30

have you been " going to the bathroom " normal ??


----------



## jaggers

I don't know if this helps but I get gas pains there a lot.


----------



## hilz_85

@Coralym.....umm....no. I was hoping I just have a bug of some sort. TMI alert, sorry guys, but I haven't even known which end to put over the toilet first for the past 3 days. (Eew, I know, sorry.) Between the vomiting and diarrhea I don't know how the little jelly bean is getting anything!! Lol


----------



## coralym30

could jus be the hormones messing you up .. try not to worry toomuch and make sure your getting enough water xoxo


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## StephiiBaby

Congratulations happy and healthy 9 months <3 xx


----------



## cuzimmom

Congratulations! I know this is an older thread but if any1 else has same problem, keeping soda/saltine crackers by bed n having some when u first wake up helps neutralize acid that builds up while sleeping. Also having a few b4 meals can help keep food down. And its ok to snack n keep ur belly from emptying completely, grapes, cherries, watermelon, baked potatoes, baby carrots, n pretzels were some things I kept around to keep the "heaves" at bay, and a moderate amount of salt helps th:haha:e water u should b drinking do its job


----------



## Stake

First of all congrats!!! thats so exciting and gives me hope since Im 11dpo now and haven't tested bc i have ZERO symptoms...but anyways is the stomach pain like right at the top of your stomach kinda between your ribs under ur chest??? My hubby and I had that same thing a few weeks ago. I had it for like a week and couldn't throw up or anything then I had the worst diarreah ever (sorry TMI) hubby had it for one day and threw up a bunch. it was the weirdest/worst stomach bug ever. didn't feel like the usual kind. what helped me though was the heating pad right on the spot where it hurts or a hot bath! you should still call the doc tho just incase since you are preggers now! congrats again on your bfp!!


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats x


----------

